# Fresh collection of Ringtones



## den2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1018/53/705436bd273903f73943e8f4fff46c53.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1.Spencer & Hill - Back 2 Back (Lazy Rich Remix)
2.Christopher S & Mike Candys - La Disco Loca (Tony Tweaker Mix)
3.Sergio Mauri feat. Janet Gray - Everybody Dance (Andrea Paci Remix)
4.Eiffel 65 - Move Your Body (DJ's From Mars Club Mix)
5.Daniele Petronelli - Ground Zero (AnGy KoRe Remix)
6.Xenia Beliayeva - Know Me
7.Magnetic Brothers - Straight Way (Masstek Remix)
8.Tony Igy - Astronomia
9.Jayforse - Rhymes Delight (Lazy Rich Remix)
10.Dinka - Aircraft (Original Mix)
11.Stuff & Floor - Up To The Beat (Mondo Remix)
12.Dj NoMaD - Ja ne otdam tebja nikomu(Ruki Vverh)
13.Phunk Investigation - Black Jack (Original Mix)

*Genre:* Club
*Amount:* 13
*Quality:* 256-320 Kbps
*Size:* 19mb

*Download Filesonic /001club_mix*
*Download Fileserve/001club_mix*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1018/60/d26d4fd71046c26f6481d93d5a471460.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
baby-melody.mp3"
Careless_Wisper.mp3
Dect_John_Kimble.mp3
Funny_Sms.mp3
kurinyy-mix.mp3
Nokia_Latest_Gapping.mp3
Nokia_N-series_Add.mp3
Nokia_Punjabi.mp3
Nokia_Rmx_Rythm.mp3
Nokia_Tamil.mp3
Nokia_Vs_Don.mp3
Nokia_Vs_Usher.mp3
Nsgb.mp3
Pa_Pa_Ra_Pa.mp3
Parent_Alert.mp3
Piano_Melody.mp3
Police_Intercom.mp3
Police_Remix_2.mp3
Relaxing_Tune.mp3
Skype_Phone.mp3

*Genre:* Fresh selection 
*Amount:* 20 
*Quality:* 120 Kbps
*Size:* 6mb

*Download Filesonic/002Best_Ringtones*
*Download Fileserve002Best_Ringtones*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 18, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1018/f2/0a034e83a4e28bba4c08e0b2d9d2fff2.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
01.Akon – Angel
02.Anna David feat. Negash Ali – Runaway
03.Dj Layla feat. Radu Sirbu and Dee-Dee - Drive (Radio Edit)
04.Ne-Yo - Don't wanna be in love
05.Rihanna - Who's that chick
06.Shareefa feat. Lady GaGa - I rule the world
07.Kamelia - Tell me everything (Original Radio Edit)
08.Maroon 5 – How
09.Selena Gomez and The Scene - Ghost of you
10.Don Omar feat. Lucenzo - Danza kuduro
11.Ciara - Why you
12.Inna feat. Juan Magan - Un momento (Radio Edit by Play and Win
13.Enrique Iglesias - Ring my bells
14.The Pretty Reckless - Far from never
15.Shakira - Loca (English version)
16.Tiesto feat Jinks – Pssst
17.Pitbull ft Young Gee and Trina – Okay
18.Pitbull - Bon Bon
19.Dj Layla - City of sleeping hearts (Ural Djs new radio mix)
20.Inna - Sexy moves

*Genre:* Pop, Dance  
*Amount:* 20 
*Quality:* 120 Kbps
*Size:* 10mb

*Download Filesonic 003ringtons 2010*
*Download Fileserve/003ringtons 2010*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 19, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1019/f9/71b61f28c2a2a9a78e705fde15341af9.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1)3d New Effect 2010.mp3 2)All I Do Is Win.mp3 3)Amazing.mp3
4)Andra Abelia.mp3 5)Animal Planet.mp3 6)Beautiful Guitar.mp3
7)Best Guitar Tone 201.mp3 8)Best Music.mp3 9)Bmw.mp3
10)Carry Out.mp3 11)Chica Bomb.mp3 12)Chocolate Puma.mp3
13)Electronica 2009.mp3 14)Emergency Tone.mp3 15)Fifa Bass 2010.mp3
16)Fifa Theme Remix.mp3 17)Fifa Vuvuzela Horn.mp3 18)Gangsta Rhytms 22.mp3
19)Godfather Remix.mp3 20)Great Jazz.mp3 21)Hey There Delilah.mp3
22)Hip Hop Beat 4.mp3 23)I-phone Sweet Messag.mp3 24)I Belong To You.mp3
25)Ibiza Music.mp3 26)Insominia.mp3 27)Japanese Cartoon.mp3
28)La La La.mp3 29)Lion Sms.mp3 30)Love Lockdown Remix.mp3
31)Mambo Italiano.mp3 32)Minimal.mp3 33)Nothings Gonna Chang.mp3
34)Old Phone Real Ring.mp3 35)Perfect Tune.mp3 36)Rise Up.mp3
37)Russian Song.mp3 38)Snoop Tone.mp3 39)Special Ring.mp3
40)Step Up 2.mp3 41)Stereo L.mp3 42)Sunshine Mix.mp3
43)Thats My Name Part 2.mp3 44)Titanic Remix.mp3 45)Tokyo Drift.mp3
46)Transformers Fight.mp3 47)V I P Ringtone.mp3 48)Waka.mp3
49)What Is Love.mp3 50)Wt U Waitting 4.mp3 51)Xperia X10 Best.mp3

*Genre:*  Dance, Electronica, Jazz, Hip-Hop, Pop 
*Amount:* 51
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 17mb

*Download Filesonic 004Ringtones*
*Download Fileserve 004Ringtones*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 20, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1020/8f/fdaac9fd129452fe338d15a413100f8f.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1.Mondotek - Show Your Pride (New Mix)
2.The Angry Kids, Bob Marley - Mr. Brown (Love Assassins Remix)
3.Simple Disco Ripp - 5 4 3 2 1 (Extended Мix)
4.Marc De Simon Feat. Alesia - Rainbow Sky 2010 (Ban Mabes Remix)
5.Kirill Koer - I'm Minimal Techno (Minitronix Remix)
6.Culcha Candela - Somma Im Kiez (Klaas Remix)
7.South Blast! feat. Paula P'Cay - Boys & Girls (Disco Freak Increase Mix)
8.Yolanda Be Cool & Dcup - We No Speak Americano
9.Super8 & Tab feat. Anton Sonin - Black Is The New Yellow (Original Mix)
10.Kid Cudi & David Guetta - Memories
11.Dash Berlin - Till The Sky Falls Down (dream edition)
12.Armin van Buuren - A State of Trance
13.Dj Matt feat Davin Dale - baby i love you extended
14.SunStroke Project and Olia Tira - Run Awaye 

*Genre:* club
*Amount:* 14
*Quality:* 128-320Kbps
*Size:* 17mb


*Download Filesonic ringtonu 2010*
*Download Fileserve ringtonu 2010*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 21, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1021/e3/83ac19aa13543fc443f59805a0e2aee3.jpeg

*Amount:*37 
*Quality:*192Kbps
*Size:*10mb

*Download Filesonic /006 Original Ringtones*
*Download Fileserve/006 Original Ringtones*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 23, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1023/5b/07e7716c3ddd62fdc202e33f4e9abb5b.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1. Potap and Nastya Kamenskikh is Honey and pepper 
2. A R Rahman & Pussycat - Jai Ho.mp3 
3. Inna (Inna) - Senorita (Love Clubbing by Play & Win) 
4. Leo Leschenko is victory Day.mp3 
5. Eva Rivas - Apricot stone (Radio remix).mp3 
6. IKA - Choose.mp3 
7. Vintazh - God draws on a hand.mp3 
8. Pussycat Dolls - Lapdance.mp3 
9. Enrique Iglesias ft. Juan Luis Guerra - Cuando me enamoro.mp3 
10. That will do - Kasting.mp3 
11. Inna - Nobody (with participation Play & Win).mp3 
12. Danzel - Under arrest.mp3
13. A-Studio - Fashion girl.mp3 
14. Christina Orbakayte - Settle only one.mp3 
15. Nyusha - not interrupt me (Remix).mp3 
16. Katalina - I''m on fire.mp3 
17. Alanis Morissette - I remain.mp3 
18. Kesha - A la discotheque.mp3 
19. Leona Lewis - Scene Of The Crime.mp3 
20. Shakira - Gypsy.mp3

*Genre:*   dance, pop
*Amount:* 20
*Quality:*  128-160Kbps
*Size:* 12,5mb

*Download Filesonic 007best of best ring*
*Download Fileserve 007best of best ring*


----------



## chetan.g (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks for this stuff


----------



## Gollum (Oct 24, 2010)

Please upload to another file host i can't download anything.


----------



## den2008 (Oct 25, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1025/80/2b52d106f3ec976a517f39649b5d4180.jpeg

*List of melodies:*

1.Mr. Pink & Max Robbers - Pink Passion (Max Robbers Mix)
2.Christopher S, Mike Candys - Keep On Rockin' (Original Mix)
3.The Prodigy - Smack My ***** Up (Jim Pavloff Club Mix)
4.Kwan Hendry Feat. Max Urban - You're All I Need (Christopher S. & Mike Candys Horny Mix)
5.Mijail, Carlos Agraz - Briseuntokke (Thomas Penton Remix)
6.Sven Gosch & Gerald Reichard ft. Aurelie - Music Took My Soul (Purple Project Remix)
7.Africa Bambaata - Just Get Up (Fast Foot Remix 2k10)
8.Starlight - Shake It Up (Dalite Club Mix)
9.Fast Foot - push it full
10.Fast Foot - feat music instruct (perfect paganini club mix)
11.Eva Kade - Bez Tebja (Ksn RMX 2010)
12.Fshm Project katrinmoro - julia (original mix)
13.Recca - You Make Me Wanna (The Mobb Remix)

*Genre:* club, electro, house
*Amount:* 13
*Quality:* 128-320Kbps
*Size:* 20mb

*Download Filesonic 008club mix*


----------



## den2008 (Oct 26, 2010)

*i5.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1026/da/f4a15982c08459501c2a6a2c6a7b61da.jpeg


*List of melodies:*

01. Club Life - Intro
02. Tim Berg - Bromance (Avicii Arena Mix)
03. Cicada - Your Love
04. Bertie Blackman - Baby Teeth (Luke Chable Remix)
05. Alan Connor - Sun Goes Down (Beltek Remix)
06. Philip D - Airport (Randy Katana Mix) Tiesto's Classic Of The Week
07. Marcel Woods - The Bottle
08. Young Rebels & Francesco Diaz - Damascus (Dada Life Remix)
09. Marcel Woods vs. Kosheen - I Hide U (Kenneth Thomas Mashup)
10. Turboweekend - Trouble Is (Tiesto Remix)
11. Aeonism - The Phoenix
12. Florence & The Machine - Dog Days Are Over (Breakage Remix)
13. Adam K - Complicated (Vocal Mix)
14. Digital Mess - YBIO (Stas Malutin Remix)
15. Stefano Noferini & Matteo Marini - Black Night (Club Mix)

*Genre:* club
*Amount:* 15
*Quality:* 192Kbps
*Size:* 17.85mb

*Download Filesonic 009Club Life*


----------



## den2008 (Nov 1, 2010)

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1101/26/10e4ddb5895cac337364e9e2deacb326.jpeg

*List of melodies:*

1.Sidney Samson & Tony Cha Cha - Get on the Floor (Original Mix)
2.Hot Noizes - Sun Is Shining (Original Mix)
3.Klaas - Downtown (Spinnin Elements Remix)
4.The Flame - First page (Original dub mix)
5.Loverush UK! feat. Shelley Harland - Different World (Darren Baillie vs. Lime Bastian Remix)
6.STFU - Shut The **** Up (Dirty Bass project Remix)
7.DaVIP & Encode-High Technology
8.Russian Size is Plates
9.Soundpusher - Milk & Honey (Felguk Mix)
10.Acosta - Dreams (Original Mix)
11.Acosta - Evolution (Original Mix)
12.Matt Darey pres. Urban Astronauts feat. Kristy Thirsk - Black Flowers (Incognet Remix)
13.Inusa Dawuda, Slin Project – If You Believe (Slin’s Re-Work Mix)
15.Emily Angell & DJ Disciple - Can You Handle This (Alexey Romeo & Anton Liss Remix)
16.Ekowraith - Waiting For Tonight (DJs From Mars Club Remix)
17.Tunnel Allstars Dj Team - Self Control (Hilton & Montana Extended Mix)
18.Purple Project - Priceless (Original Mix)
19.Matt Cerf vs. Eric Meza feat. Jaren - With Me (Alex Lamb Remix)
20.Junior Caldera Feat Sophie Ellis Bextor - Can't Fight This Feeling (Original Version)
21.ATB - You Are Not Alone (Evo Remix)
22.Discotronic Meets Tevin - To The Moon And Back (Paramond Extended Mix)


*Genre:* club, electro house
*Amount:* 22
*Quality:*128-320Kbps
*Size:*22.2mb

*Download Oron 010club, electro house*

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1101/a6/11e07ae052f0695eaa07289798a138a6.jpeg
*List of melodies:*
1- I Will Be Here (Feat. Sneaky Sound System)
2- You Are My Diamond (Feat. Kianna)
3- Escape Me (Feat. C.C.)
4-I Am Strong (Feat. Priscilla Ahn)
5- Here On Earth (Feat. Cary Brothers)
6- Fresh Fruit
7-Century (Feat. Calvin Harris)
8-Who Wants To Be Alone (Feat. Nelly Furtado)
9-Feel It In My Bones
10-Louder Than Boom 

*Genre:* Trance
*Amount:* 10
*Quality:* 96Kbps
*Size:* 7mb

*Download Oron 011Trance*

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1101/29/c9e1d42e40e803b3fedd2694374ee329.jpeg
*List of melodies:*
01.Sophia May - Come Back-(Digital Dog Radio Edit).mp3
02.Yvan - Enjoy The Silence (ft Dan Daniel-Radio Edit).mp3
03.Jan Wayne Pres. Gorgeous X - Black Velvet (Gollum vs. Jan Wayne Remix).mp3
04.Sunrush - Take Me Away (Radio Mix).mp3
05.RMB - Deep Down Below (Smallkow Remix).mp3
06.Super Beez - You're No Good For Me (Giorno Remix).mp3
08.Longo & WainWright - One Life Stand (Jorg Schmid Remix).mp3
07.DJ Squash - Get On The Dancefloor (Radio Edit).mp3
09.M.y.c - Drop My Style (Dual Playaz Bootleg).mp3
10.Axel F. - Du Traegst Keine Liebe In Dir (G4bby feat. Bazz Boyz Booty).mp3
11.Bass Force - You Are My Heaven (Club Mix).mp3
12.Cazis - Light Beam (Club Mix).mp3
13.Cher - Believe (SMP Bootleg Mix).mp3
14.Dancefire Vs D Jmc-Emotion (DJ The Bass Radio Edit).mp3
15.Dee Dee feat. Ray & Snyder - I Want You Back (Breakdawner Radio Edit).mp3
16.Debi Nova - Drummer Boy Ralphi Rosario (Craig Radio Mix).mp3
17.Iyaz - Replay (BeatSource Remix).mp3
18.Kaida - Ticket 2 Heaven (Cosmic Ravers Remix).mp3
19.Lady Gaga - Bad Romance (Fabs Tribute 2 Megastylez Mix).mp3
20.Thomas Anders - Stay With Me.mp3
21.Tube Tonic - Try (Alex Megane Remix).mp3
22.Toni Braxton - Make My Heart (Alexander And Mark VDH Radio Edit).mp3
23.Virtual - I Miss You.mp3
24.DJ Baseline - The Tracks Of Angels (Marc Korn Remix).mp3
25.Jennifer Paige Und Nick Carter - Beautiful Lie.mp3
26.Maneela - I M Falling (Tom Pulse Moonlight Remix).mp3
27.O-Zone - Despre Tine (DJ Maximum Mix).mp3
28.Slayback - First Real Love (Valentine's Mix For Kasia) .mp3
29.Marchis Flow vs Love - Feel The Love.mp3

*Genre:* Dance, Club
*Amount:* 29
*Quality:* 160Kbps
*Size:* 18.30mb

*Download Oron 012Dance, Club*

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1102/3d/ad121600d1314c23c953b7b194bca43d.jpeg
*List of melodies:*
01.osenniy_miks
02.Kazantip_fairy_tale
03.Dj_aZzin_Exluziv_Music
04.DJ_Elec_Bymer_remix_2010
05.DJ_Mr_Mord_Kandagar_2010_remix
06.NEEXON_the_rhythm_of_the_night
07.Lady_Gaga_Love_Game_Cj_FIS_Bootleg
08.Butirka_Vestochka_dJ_X_mash_up_DEMO
09.DJ_Feel_-_Live_at_RECORD_CLUB_SWMC_2010_2010.02.05
10.GRUPPA_H2O_Turbolyubov_Dj_MaximOFF_Club_House_Remix
11.AnalogSoundDept_ETO_KAZANTIP_DJ_LOGINOVSKIY_PRO100_RMX
12.Virus_Ti_menya_ne_ischi_Dj_The_Nikoly_and_Mc_Darya_remix
13.Opium_Project_Ona_odna_DJ_De_BeLousoV_Bootleg_rmx_radio_ver
14.Privin_Reznik_pres_Klubnaya_zhizn_DJ_Max_Carnage_Rework_remaster

*Genre:* Club House, Electro House, Progressive House
*Amount:* 14
*Quality:* 320Kbps
*Size:* 20,7mb

*Download Oron 013Club House, Electro House, Progressive House*


----------



## den2008 (Nov 2, 2010)

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1102/66/f49678813d8352701a16dd32e56a0566.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1. Sp.Mas. - Iberican Sun
2. Mozzymann - Only (remix)
3. Flashrider - Attenzione (TAITO Remix)
4. Stefan Gruenwald Vs Jerry Ropero - Let Me Be Your Fantasy
5. Goodwill & Tommy Trash - It's A Swede Thing
6. Ian Carey Project - Get Shaky Ian Carey Original Mix
7. MK Schulz feat. Marco - Illusion (South Blast! Remix)
8. Veracocha - Carte Blanche (Andree Van Bart Short Remix)
9. Dirtyloud - Trash House Music
10. Dj Romeo - Be Free (Original Mix)
11. Bass Kleph - Bump Uglies (Original Mix)
12. Christopher S & Brian Stevenson - The Night You Murdered Love
13. Marc Korn vs Trusted Playaz feat Sanja - Call Me (Max K Remix)
14. Christopher S. - **** the Dj (Mike Candys 2009 re-edit)
15. Johnny Cash - Walk The Line (Laurent Wolf Remix)

*Genre:* Club
*Amount:* 15
*Quality:* 112-320Kbps
*Size:* 12.18mb

*Download Oron 014Club*

[YT][/YT]*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1102/0e/99fc01e7ba833a1d931e06424e0b240e.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1.Stanhide - Model game (Cherry Coke remix)
2.Rene Rodrigezz - Hey What S Up (Original Club Mix)
3.Phunkless - I Won't Let You Down (Club Mix)
4.Provenzano - Chains Of Love (Suonino Mix)
5.Marc Korn vs Trusted Playaz feat Sanja - Call Me (Max K Remix)
6.EasyTech - I'm The Sexy Girl (Ne!tan Remix)
7.Mozzymann - Only (Alchemist Project remix)
8.Sp.Mas. - Iberican Sun
9.Lowrider - Cool (Ozi Remix)
10.Housetec, Royal Kombo - Gimme Love (Rene Rodrigezz Remix)
11.Receptor - Cigarette Lighter
12.Tesla Da Vinci - Koh Samui (Dr K & Nii Vs Shiha Remix)
13.Activa vs. Chris & Matt Kidd - U.R. (Stoneface & Terminal Remix)
14.Voxis vs DJ Andi - To The Moon (DJ MaSound Remix)
15.Timothy Cee - Earth Stands United
16.Lady Gaga - Paparazzi (Major Tosh Remix)
17.Dj Denny Gee ft. Marc Reason - Funky (Purple Project Club Remix)
18.Alice And The Serial Numbers - Zombie Barbie (Aniki's Dawn Of The Bass Remix)
19.Supermode - Tell Me Why 2009 (Dj G.Ros Cold Remix)
20.B-Tech - I Have To Say Goodbye

*Genre:* Electro , Drum'n'Bass, Minimal , Trance
*Amount:* 20
*Quality:* 192-320Kbps
*Size:* 19.35mb

*Download Oron 015Electro , Drum'n'Bass, Minimal , Trance*


----------



## den2008 (Nov 3, 2010)

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1103/64/6223e893cc456a0effd04c6bc5a1a764.jpeg
*List of melodies:*
Awesome Tone.mp3
Chelsea.mp3
Chelsea Chant.mp3
Chelsea Fc.mp3
Football Sms.mp3
Football-Theme.mp3
We Will Rock You.mp3
Uefa Champions Leagu.mp3
Samba De Janeiro.mp3
Never Walk Alone.mp3
Glory Glory Man Utd.mp3
*Genre:* Football
*Amount:* 11
*Quality:* 192Kbps
*Size:* 6mb

*Download Oron 016Football*


----------



## den2008 (Nov 5, 2010)

*i11.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1104/4b/fee44c15425654967a24de67c62c914b.jpeg
*List of melodies:*
1. Bad.
2. Beat It - chorus
3. Beat It - intro.
4. Billie Jean - chorus.
5. Billie Jean - intro.
6. Black Or White.
7. Blood-On-The-Dance-Floor.
8. Childhood,
9. Dangerous,
10. Dirty Diana.
11. Don't Stop 'Til Vou Get Enough.
12. Heal-the-world.
13. Get-On-The-Floor.
14. Got-The-Hots.
15. Heal The World.
16. Human Nature - chorus.
17. Human Nature - intro.
18. Man In The Mirror - chorus.

*Amount:* 18
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 13.4mb

*Download Oron 017ringtones*


----------



## den2008 (Nov 13, 2010)

*i12.fastpic.ru/thumb/2010/1113/fa/d8022efb22485fbbf66ece75b62160fa.jpeg

*List of melodies:*
1973.mp3
Active.mp3
American Boy.mp3
Bubbly.mp3
Classic Ring.mp3
Classic Two.mp3
Cordless.mp3
CTU Intercom.mp3
Gate 22.mp3
Gossip Girl Theme.mp3
Hallelujah.mp3
How to Save a Life.mp3
I Kissed a Girl.mp3
I'm Yours.mp3
iPhone Comercial Song.mp3
Like Only a Woman Can.mp3
Lollipop.mp3
Make It Mine.mp3
Nada es Normal.mp3
New Soul.mp3
Sing for You.mp3
So What!.mp3
The Imperial March.mp3
This Is The Life 2.mp3
This Is The Life.mp3
Timbaland apologize.mp3
Veo Veo.mp3
Viva la vida.mp3
Wonderwall.mp3
You Me And The Bourgeoisie.mp3

*Genre:* micsel
*Amount:* 30
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 11.65mb

*Download Oron*


----------



## den2008 (Jan 5, 2011)

*i13.fastpic.ru/thumb/2011/0105/eb/8726befc205c68cdc1fc3e8e5e10b2eb.jpeg
*List of melodies:*

1. S.T.A.L.K.E.R MP3 Ringtone
2. GTA 4 Russian MP3 Ringtone
3. Nfs MP3 Ringtone
4. HALF_LIFE MP3 Ringtone
5. Super Mario Swimming MP3 Ringtone
6. Medal Of Honor MP3 Ringtone
7. MK3 Selection MP3 Ringtone
8. doom 3 theam MP3 Ringtone
9. Halo Tone 3 MP3 Ringtone
10. counter strike MP3 Ringtone
11. Metal Gear MP3 Ringtone
12. gta theme MP3 Ringtone
13. Kane & Lynch Theme Song MP3 Ringtone
14. Hitman (Ave Maria) MP3 Ringtone
15. Tokyo_Drift_NHNK3O.mp3 Ringtone
16. Battlefield Heroes MP3 Ringtone
17. GTA IV – Trilar 2 MP3 Ringtone
18. Hitman Blood Money Theme Song MP3 Ringtone
19. Halo – Themesong MP3 Ringtone
20. Mario Bros 1 – Castle MP3 Ringtone 

*Genre:* ringtones
*Amount:* 20
*Quality:* Kbps
*Size:* 10.6mb

*Download file sonic*


----------



## den2008 (Jan 16, 2011)

*i12.fastpic.ru/thumb/2011/0116/80/739f8c9b36e858e2e6f7c080d6c68480.jpeg
*List of melodies:*

*i12.fastpic.ru/thumb/2011/0116/bd/7150274e51dea2a902f4aceb4fd8adbd.jpeg

*Genre:* best,club,dense,rok,pop
*Amount:* 30
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 15.5mb

*Download 022  best,club,dense,rok,pop Filesonic*


----------



## den2008 (Jan 18, 2011)

*i15.fastpic.ru/thumb/2011/0118/e3/7181239b8f5a75c1d3cefe8088b046e3.jpeg
*List of melodies:*

Whiteside Jorge Martin S - What You Feel (Dj Nejtrino Dj Stranger Remix)
Cascada - One More Night (DanPatrick & Seastivo Remix)
Supermode - Tell Me Why (Dj AFFecta Remix)
Jessy Matador - Bomba (Klaas Club Mix)
Deeper People - Missing (Svenstrup & Vendelboe Remix)
Javi Reina & Alex Guerrero Feat Syntheticsax Oig 2010 (Original Mix)
Chris Decay - Like That (Extended Mix)
Carrapicho - Tic Tic Tac (Twinzz Project Remix 2010)
NE!TAN feat Edyta Nawrocka - Watch Me (Daan'D Remix)
DJ QiDD - Ride This Train (Original Mix)
O-Mind Feat Steffi Reichel - Nicht Mehr Weinen (Extended Club Mix)
Mattias - Get Your Hands Up (Big Room Mix)
Yolanda Be Cool And DCUP - We No Speak Americano (Sent Remix)
BRUK - Like Thunder
Pendulum - The Island (BRUK Remix)
BRUK ft. Marie L - Keep Running (Original Mix)
Chrizz Luvly FT Marie L - Take My Time
Supa Crush - Cellular
PH-Electro - Every Breathe You Take (By Evan Thompson)
Ftampa - I need to do (Original Mix)

*Genre:* Electro House / Electro
*Amount:* 20
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 23.57mb

*Download Filesonic*


----------



## den2008 (Jan 21, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Lc29l.jpg
*List of melodies:*

1.Beautiful_Flute
2.chameli
3.Flute[Smooth]
4.guitare
5.guitare-1
6.HDDCS
7.India
8.Instrumental eastern Ringtones
9.Instrumental eastern Ringtones100
10.Instrumental eastern Ringtones200
11.Khal Nayak [Instrumental]
12.Mega_Bye
13.mobile-son
14.My Song
15.Piano[Mix]
16.rannat
17.Sonnerie-4
18.The Theme Tone!
19.Traditional Violin

*Genre:* best,club
*Amount:* 19
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 10.66mb

*Download 027 Filesonic*


----------



## den2008 (Mar 10, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/uBwkq.jpg
*List of melodies:*

1.Angelissa - Hard To Breathe (Peter Luts Remix)
2.Armand Van Helden - Funk Phenomena (Starkillers Re-Edit)
3.Diva And Jones - Thriller (David Jones Mix)
4.DJ Shevtsov and DJ Miller feat Max Lorens - Tvoy Gorod Ne Spit (Christopher S and Mike Candys Remix)
5.Domino Dancing - You Are My Sunshine (Original Mix)
6.Donovan - Breakin (Charlie Fanclub Remix)
7.Empire_Of_The_Sun_-_We_Are_The_People
8.Eric Prydz - Pjanoo (Incognet In Love Mix)
9.Fedde_Le_Grand_feat._Mr_V._-_Back_&_Forth
10.FLG - Walking On A Sweet Dream (Louis Coussee Edit)
11.Flo Rida feat Nelly Furtado - Jump (Chocolate Puma Full Vocal Mix)
12.Hagenaar_&_Albrecht,_Prodigy_-_Everybody_In_The_Place
13.Jim Pavloff - Driver (Sender Remix)
14.Beltek_-_Belina
15.Mar & Dany Lawer - Summer Girll (Original)
16.Medina_-_You_&_I
17.Michel_Cleis_Feat_Toto_La_Momposina_-_La_Mezcla
18.Nick_Terranova_&_Austin_Leeds_Ft._Tamra_Keenan_-_Moments_In_Love
19.Randy Katana - The Hype (Original Mix)
20.Snap-Welcome_To_Tomorrow
21.Spencer_&_Hill_-_Funk_Parliament
22.Stereo Palma - Cada Vez (Malibu Breeze Remix)
23.Vegas_&_Eurythmics_-_Sweet_Water
24.Vinylshakerz - Slave (Turn Up The Music) (Max Farenthide Remix)
25.Magic people, Voodoo people (DJ Vini remix)

*Genre:* dance
*Amount:* 25
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 30mb

*Download Filesonic 028 *

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

1*List of melodies:*
2 8-incoming_voice_msg.mp3
3 78_egy.mp3
4 84_13.mp3
5 86_15.mp3
6 95_24.mp3
7 99_cust_startup.mp3
8 A_Pitty.mp3
9 alarma.mp3
10 AlarmAlert.mp3
11 Alien_Ding_Dong.mp3
12 Bleepers.mp3
13 Blop_Pulse_1.mp3
14 Blop_Pulse_2.mp3
15 Blop_Pulse_3.mp3
   Blop_Pulse_4.mp3
   bong.mp3
   busy_signal.mp3
   CELULARBVO.mp3
   Classic.mp3
   codecbeep.mp3
   Continental.mp3
   Cool_Synths_1.mp3
   Cool_Synths_2.mp3
   Correct_Answer.mp3
   Didoo_Ring_01.mp3
   Didoo_Ring_02.mp3
   Didoo_Ring_3.mp3
   Distant_Water.mp3
30 dtmf.mp3
   Echo_Ding.mp3
   ElectroBounce.mp3
   Funtone Effect Old Phone 2.mp3
   Future_Ring_01.mp3
   Future_Ring_02.mp3
   Future_Ring_03.mp3
   Future_Ring_04.mp3
   Future_Ring_05.mp3
   Future_Ring_06.mp3
   Future_Ring_07.mp3
   Future_Ring_08.mp3
   Future_Ring_09.mp3
   Future_Ring_10.mp3
45 Future_Ring_11.mp3    Future_Ring_12.mp3
   Future_Ring_13.mp3
   Future_Ring_14.mp3
   Future_Ring_15.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_1.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_2.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_3.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_4.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_5.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_6.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_7.mp3
   Going_Higher_Ring_8.mp3
   hanging_up_phone_2.mp3
   High pitch.mp3
60 High_Lectro_Ring.mp3
   Horizon_Ring_1.mp3
   Horizon_Ring_2.mp3
   hos_tele.mp3
   I_Am_Here_Ring.mp3
   Keep_On_Pushing_Ring.mp3
   Lectroring.mp3
   Little_Bells.mp3
   Low pitch.mp3
   Low_Lectro_Ring.mp3
   Low_Phone_Ring.mp3
   Medium pitch.mp3
   Melody 9.mp3
   Melody_Ring_1.mp3
   Melody_Ring_2.mp3
75 Melody_Ring_3.mp3
   Mixed.mp3
   m-phone1.mp3
   Nonsense_Ring.mp3
   Perceptions.mp3
   phone4.mp3
   phone_ringing2.mp3
   phone_ringing.mp3
   Pling_Plong.mp3
   QA_Ring_1.mp3
   QA_Ring_2.mp3
   Quiz_Answer.mp3
   Rhytmic_Synths.mp3
   ring-ring.mp3
   ringtone.mp3
90 Scales_Up_Ring.mp3
   Sharp_Stick.mp3
   ShortSirene.mp3
   Shorty_Ring.mp3
   Siemens_A35 1.mp3
   Siemens_A35 2.mp3
   Siemens_A35 3.mp3
   Siemens_A35 4.mp3
   SirenAlert.mp3
   Small_Sirene.mp3
   Small_Sirene_Ring.mp3
   Sound Effect - Phone Busy 01.mp3
   Sound Effect - Phone Ringing 01.mp3
   Sound Effect - Phone Ringing 02.mp3
   Space_Signals.mp3
105 Submarine.mp3
    Subtle_1.mp3
    Subtle_2.mp3
    Subtle_3.mp3
    Subtle_4.mp3
    Suddenly.mp3
    Superloud_Ring.mp3
    tele-dial-tone.mp3
    telefoon.mp3
    telephone.mp3
    The_Announcement.mp3
    The_Statement.mp3
    Tiiiing.mp3
    Time_To_Wake_Up.mp3
    UpAndDown_rt.mp3
120 Very_Annoying_Ring.mp3
    Whats_Down_Ring.mp3
    Whats_Up_Ring.mp3
    Zoom_In.mp3
    Zoom_Out.mp3
    Zoom_Up.mp3
    Zoom_Zoom_Zoom.mp3
    Zvonki_na_telefon_-_Zvonok_ofisnyy.mp3
    Wake stationary telefona.mp3
130 Sound - E-call (Zvonit). Mp3
*Genre:* gold colletion
*Amount:* 130
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 6.7mb

*Download Filesonic029 *

---------- Post added 10-03-2011 at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was 09-03-2011 at 06:01 PM ----------

*i.imgur.com/KxYjv.jpg

*List of melodies:*

01.1deuces.mp3
02.2_Fast_2_Furious.mp3
03.Aadukalam_Tamil_Rap.mp3
04.Addicted.mp3
05.Airplanes.mp3
06.Airtel_2011.mp3
07.All_I_Do_Is_Win.mp3
08.Arabic_Style_Mix19.mp3
09.Bad_Boys_Bad_Boys.mp3
10.Beat_Vs_Hiphop_Tone.mp3
11.Beautiful_Monster.mp3
12.Bedrock.mp3
13.Beggin.mp3
14.Best_2011_Bass_Ring.mp3
15.Bmw.mp3
16.Bottom_Up.mp3
17.Bounce_Remix.mp3
18.Candy_Shop.mp3
19.Club_Cant_Handle_Me.mp3
20.Club_Remix.mp3
21.Cool_Horror_Tone2010.mp3
22.Cyclone.mp3
23.Dangerous.mp3
24.Devils_Ringtone.mp3
25.Dilemma.mp3
26.Dj_Call.mp3
27.Dj_Fall_In_Love.mp3
28.Dj_Power_Bass.mp3
29.Dream.mp3
30.Drop_The_World.mp3
31.Error_Song.mp3
32.Fast_Furious_4.mp3
33.Gangsta_Rhytms_22.mp3
34.Godfather_Remix.mp3
35.Guitar_By_Leroy.mp3
36.Heartless.mp3
37.Hip-hop_Alarm.mp3
38.Hip_Hop_Beat_4.mp3
39.Hip_Hop_Whistle.mp3
40.Honey_Singh_Rap.mp3
41.Hotel_Room.mp3
42.I_Like_2_Move_It.mp3
43.I_Like_It.mp3
44.I_Wanna_Love_You_Mix.mp3
45.Im_A_Star.mp3
46.Jitha_Tha_Tha_Jitha.mp3
47.Jump_Around_Myx.mp3
48.Kidnappers_Theme.mp3
49.Kiss_Kiss.mp3
50.Kiss_Me_Thru_The_Pho.mp3
51.Kush_Intro.mp3
52.Low.mp3
53.Mexican_Rap.mp3
54.My_Life_Be_Like.mp3
55.Na_Na_Na.mp3
56.Nana.mp3
57.Next_Episode.mp3
58.Nfs.mp3
59.Nfs_Bass.mp3
60.Nokia_Rmx_Rythm.mp3
61.Nokia_Vs_Usher_2010.mp3
62.Not_Afraid_Remi.mp3
63.Numb_Remix.mp3
64.One_Love.mp3
65.Phone_Kiss_Remix.mp3
66.Pretty_Girl_Rock.mp3
67.Rap_New_2010.mp3
68.Ride_Wit_Me.mp3
69.Ridin_Dirty.mp3
70.Ring_Ring.mp3
71.Shots_Everyone.mp3
72.Sms_Scratch_Message.mp3
73.Snoop_Groove.mp3
74.Step_Up_2.mp3
75.Stepup_3d.mp3
76.Still_Dre.mp3
77.Stronger.mp3
78.T_Shiiiirt_Tiiiime.mp3
79.Tecno_Remix.mp3
80.Temperature.mp3
81.Tik_Tok_Rmix.mp3
82.Tokyo_Drift.mp3
83.Touch_My_Body.mp3
84.Transformers.mp3
85.Usher.mp3
86.Who_The_Fcuk_Is_That.mp3
87.Windos_Xp_Remix.mp3
88.Wwe_Rock.mp3
89.Your_Love.mp3
90.Your_Mom_Call.mp3

*Genre:* DANCE
*Amount:* 90
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 30mb

*Download Filesonic*


----------



## choudang (Mar 10, 2011)

WTF................. tried filesonic and its not downloading .... every time its redirected to 30 sec time. why don't you guys use 4shared or rapidshare


----------



## den2008 (Mar 11, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/DRuNi.jpg
*List of melodies:*

Ambient Solitude.mp3
Ambient_3-Vibrasphere.mp3
Ambient_Ringtone.mp3
Ambiental.mp3
Aryana-Ambients2.mp3
Chill-ambient Tone_Loop.mp3
Little_Ambient.mp3
Saxo2 ambiental.mp3
Ambient sfx.mp3
Ambient.mp3
Ambient_Mood.mp3
Ambient_Space.mp3
Aqua_Ambiente.mp3
Beautiful_Ambiental.mp3
Flute.mp3
Saxo1 ambiental.mp3
Sms_Ambient.mp3

*Genre:* hip-hop, club, dance
*Amount:* 17
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 6.94mb

*Download Filesonic*

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 PM ----------

*i.imgur.com/DRuNi.jpg
*List of melodies:*

Ambient Solitude.mp3
Ambient_3-Vibrasphere.mp3
Ambient_Ringtone.mp3
Ambiental.mp3
Aryana-Ambients2.mp3
Chill-ambient Tone_Loop.mp3
Little_Ambient.mp3
Saxo2 ambiental.mp3
Ambient sfx.mp3
Ambient.mp3
Ambient_Mood.mp3
Ambient_Space.mp3
Aqua_Ambiente.mp3
Beautiful_Ambiental.mp3
Flute.mp3
Saxo1 ambiental.mp3
Sms_Ambient.mp3

*Genre:* hip-hop, club, dance
*Amount:* 17
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 6.94mb

*Download Filesonic031*


----------



## den2008 (Mar 13, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/2o9Am.jpg

*Genre:* Electro House
*Amount:* 40
*Quality:* 320Kbps
*Size:* 69.9mb

*Download Filesonic 032 *

---------- Post added 13-03-2011 at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was 12-03-2011 at 06:54 PM ----------

*i.imgur.com/SziQZ.jpg
*List of melodies:*

[LG]_01_Gabriels_Oboe.mp3
[LG]_02_The_Good_the_Bad_the_Ugly.mp3
[LG]_03_Once_Upon_a_Time_in_the_West_1.mp3
[LG]_04_Quartet_Intro.mp3
[LG]_05_Anticipation.mp3
[LG]_06_Bloom.mp3
[LG]_07_Lullaby.mp3
[LG]_08_Guitar_Trip.mp3
[LG]_09_Froggy_Night.mp3
[LG]_10_Melody_Beep.mp3
[LG]_11_Episode.mp3
[LG]_12_Cat_Ring.mp3
[LG]_13_Central_Park.mp3
[LG]_14_Funky.mp3
[LG]_15_Acappellabeatbox.mp3
[LG]_16_Jazzy.mp3
[LG]_17_Vintage_Telephone.mp3
[LG]_18_Simple_Beep_1.mp3
[LG]_19_Simple_Beep_2.mp3
[LG]_20_Simple_Beep_3.mp3
[LG]_21_Bicycle.mp3
[LG]_22_Ding_Dong.mp3
[LG]_23_Love_Letter.mp3
[LG]_24_Humming.mp3
[LG]_25_One_Sided_Love.mp3
[LG]_26_Forever.mp3
[LG]_27_Wow_Call.mp3
[LG]_28_Feel_Good.mp3
[LG]_29_Propose.mp3
[LG]_30_Honey_Honey_Baby.mp3

*Genre:* new,original ringtones
*Amount:* 30
*Quality:* 320Kbps
*Size:* 15.01mb

*Download Filesonic 033 *


----------



## suyash_123 (Mar 14, 2011)

@den2008

Great Work...

I heard many of This song but didn't Know which song it was??????
I got Many songs from This List

also I heard some of this Rings on Other phone, and wanted to be My rings , Now i got it!!!
great work keep up!!!!


----------



## den2008 (Mar 14, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Iss7F.jpg
*List of melodies:*

baby-melody.mp3
Careless_Wisper.mp3
Dect_John_Kimble.mp3
Funny_Sms.mp3
kurinyy-mix.mp3
Nokia_Latest_Gapping.mp3
Nokia_N-series_Add.mp3
Nokia_Punjabi.mp3
Nokia_Rmx_Rythm.mp3
Nokia_Tamil.mp3
Nokia_Vs_Don.mp3
Nokia_Vs_Usher.mp3
Nsgb.mp3
Pa_Pa_Ra_Pa.mp3
Parent_Alert.mp3
Piano_Melody.mp3
Police_Intercom.mp3
Police_Remix_2.mp3
Relaxing_Tune.mp3
Skype_Phone.mp3

*Genre:* hip-hop
*Amount:* 20
*Quality:* 240Kbps
*Size:* 6.21mb

*Download Filesonic 034 *


----------



## den2008 (Mar 23, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/Spc1N.jpg
*List of melodies:*

5ivesta-na Rasstoyanii Zvonka
23-45 And 5ivesta Family-liubov Bez Obmana
23 45-gody Letyat
A-style-remember Me
Adam Lambert-if I Had You
Adam Lambert-whataya Want From Me
Adrian Sana&vivien-tolate To Say Godbye
Afrodita-valera Dj Val
Afrodita-valera John Olin
Afrodita-valera John Olin(v2)
Albinoni Giazotto-adagio
Alchemist Project-next Day 2011
Alexandra Stan-mr Saxobeat
Angie Gold-eat You Up
Antoine Clamaran Feat. Soraya Arnelas-live Your Dreams
Arash And Helena-broken Angel
Arash Feat Helena-broken Angel Ural Dj
Armand Van Helden-nyc Beat
Armin Van Buuren-not Giving Up On Love
Atb-hold You
Atb Feat Tiff Lacey-my Everything
Avangarda-in Your Eyes
B.o.b And Hayley Williams-airplanes
Basshunter-saturday
Basta And Dshi-kto Ya Dlya Tebya
Basta And Guf-hodim Po Kraiu
Benny Benassi Feat. Kelis-spaceship
*****in-why Cant You See
Bobby Helms-jingle Bell Rock
Boney M-jingle Bells
Cheryl Cole-parachute
Crazy Loop-crazy Loop
Dan Balan-justify Sex
Dan Balan-only Origenal
Dan Balan-only Origenal(v2)
Dan Balan I Vera Brezhneva-lepestkami Slez Ural Djs
Dean Martin-jingle Bells
Dean Martin-sway
Diana Krall-jingle Bells
Dio Film-rington
Disco Freak-party Like A Dj
Dj Easy-jingle Bells
Dj Layla Feat. Radu Sirbu-drive
Dj Layla Feat Dee-dee-city Of Sleeping Hearts
Dj Project And Giulia-nu
Dj Ralmm Feat Tiffany-cinderella
Dj Spongeboy-v Lesu Rodilas Lochka
Dj Tiesto-i Love You
Duck Sauce-barbara Streisand
Rings 23-45 5ivesta Family-drug Bez Druga
Rings 23-45 I 5ivesta Family-ya Budu

*Genre:* dance, pop, house, disco house
*Amount:* 130
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 55.5mb

*Download Filesonic*

*i.imgur.com/NBE4g.jpg
*List of melodies:*
Startup_tone.
Vertu Alarm Forte.
Vertu Alarm Impetuoso.
Vertu Alarm Misterioso.
Vertu Alarm Piacevole.
Vertu Alarm Placido.
Vertu Calendar A piacere.
Vertu Calendar Energico.
Vertu Calendar Leggiero.
Vertu Calendar Soave.
Vertu Calendar Volante.
Vertu Email Brio.
Vertu Email Capriccioso.
Vertu Email Deciso.
Vertu Email Doppio.
Vertu Email Pizzicato.
Vertu Email Ritmico.
Vertu Email Semplice.
Vertu IM Poco.aac
Vertu Msg Allegro.
Vertu Msg Animato.
Vertu Msg Deciso.
Vertu Msg Giocoso.
Vertu Msg Rigoroso.
Vertu Msg Risoluto.
Vertu Msg Scherzando.
Vertu Ring Affettuoso.
Vertu Ring Arioso.
Vertu Ring Breve.
Vertu Ring Cantabile.
Vertu Ring Delicato.
Vertu Ring Sandpiper.
Vertu Ring Veloce.
Vertu Ring Vivace.

*Genre:* pop,club mix
*Amount:* 34
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 11.5mb

*Download Filesonic 038*

*i.imgur.com/iD6M2.jpg
*List of melodies:*

1.Lange feat. Sarah Howells - Out Of The Sky (Kyau & Albert Mix)
2.Basement Jaxx - Twerk feat. Yo Majesty (Sub Focus Remix)
3.Yves Larock & Tony Sylla - Without Love feat. Akil Wingate (Club Mix)
4.Bangbros - Du Willst Immer Nur Ficken (Tondecker Remix)
5.Mousse T. vs. Hot 'n' Juicy - Horny (Peter Walley & S!D 2010 Remix)
6.FreqAx - The Ax
7.Be Gold - Sun Stroke
8.Ian Frey - Teksas (Major Tosh Remix)
9.Dj Kondrat - The pirates of the Caribean (mix к/ф Пираты карибского моря)
10.Dj Полковник - Малыш и Карлсон (special mix)
11.Jasper Forks - River Flows In You
12.Dj iKa - cops vs 50 Cent
13.Best bass
14.Rock This (Electro)
15.Dj Smile - Скрипка (electro mix)
16.Моцарт Симфония №40 (electro mix)
17.Dj Va Ga Max Raabe - Oops...i did it again
18.club-mix (Super bass) 

*Genre:* dane andelectro mix
*Amount:* 18
*Quality:* 128Kbps
*Size:* 17.5mb

*Download Filesonic 038*


----------



## den2008 (Apr 10, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/DaPvS.jpg

*Genre:* pop
*Amount:* 32
*Quality:* 320Kbps
*Size:* 13.33mb

*Download Filesonic 039*


----------

